# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Norte >  Los pantanos pierden el 20% de sus reservas en tres semanas por la falta de lluvias (Asturias)

## JMTrigos

Noticia de La Nueva España 31-12-2015
http://www.lne.es/cuencas/2015/12/31...s/1862601.html



> Campo de Caso / Rioseco, L. M. D. Las escasas lluvias han ayudado a secar los montes y a hacer más importantes los incendios que estas últimas semanas han asolado Asturias. Las pocas precipitaciones también tienen otras consecuencias negativas. Los embalses que abastecen el centro de la región, y que se encuentran en las Cuencas, han visto reducidas sus reservas en casi un 20% en apenas tres semanas. En plena época de acumulación de reservas, éstas se reducen. El denominado "buen tiempo", con sol y altas temperaturas, no es en realidad tan bueno para Asturias.
> 
> A principios de diciembre, los embalses de Tanes y Rioseco, de Cadasa (Consorcio para el Abastecimiento de Agua y Saneamiento en el Principado de Asturias), y el de los Alfilorios (proporciona agua a Oviedo) se encontraban cerca del 83 por ciento de capacidad. En noviembre se produjeron algunas tímidas nevadas, además de un par de semanas de lluvias. Esto hizo que los pantanos pasasen del 52 al 83% de su capacidad en apenas un mes. El abastecimiento de agua de la zona centro de la región parecía asegurado si el clima seguía siendo el normal por esas fechas: lluvias, alguna nevada, un poco de frío. Sin embargo, el final del otoño y el principio del invierno han sido inusualmente secos, con temperaturas muy altas y sin lluvias durante semanas enteras. El "buen tiempo" juega en contra de uno de los servicios más básicos, el de proporcionar agua potable a toda Asturias.
> 
> En las últimas tres semanas, el nivel de agua embalsada se ha reducido hasta situarse en el 63,9%. Una situación que, sin ser de las peores de los últimos veinte años, sí se sitúa claramente por debajo de la media del mes de diciembre en este periodo, que es de alrededor del 69%. El diciembre con menos agua de las últimas dos décadas fue el de 2013, cuando almacenaban el 57% de sus 45,71 hectómetros cúbicos de capacidad.
> 
> Potabilizadora
> 
> El complejo formado por las presas de Tanes y de Rioseco contienen, según los datos de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Cantábrico, 25 hectómetros justos de agua, el 66,7% de lo que pueden llevar. Ambos embalses son el principal almacén de agua potable de Asturias, y dan de beber a unas 800.000 personas. A su pie se encuentra la depuradora de Cadasa, en la que se potabilizan hasta 3.200 litros de agua por segundo. El pantano de los Alfilorios, por su parte, tiene 4,36 de los 8,16 hectómetros cúbicos que puede contener como máximo (51,8%). Si las lluvias, que llegaron ayer por la noche, siguen, los problemas se solucionarán. Si no, habrá que ahorrar agua.

----------

Azuer (01-ene-2016),frfmfrfm (31-dic-2015)

----------

